# Gaggia Classic - Fault



## snowman (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi new to your forum I have a Gaggia Classic which has never been descaled or backflushed and (after reading other threads) would appear to be completely blocked. I have tried to remove the 'head' (if thats the right word) but after removing the 2 hex screws I cant shift it. Terrified I break something and would be grateful for any advice.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Once the hex screws are out the brass dispersion block is free to come out. Yours will just be stuck with coffee crud! Be a tad more persuasive! I have heard of people using a longer screw through the centre of it then using plyers to give that a good tug.


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Certainly you can be a bit more persuasive but if it still wont budge and you are worried your going to break something try turning the machine upside-down and filling the group with a warm puly caff solution and letting it soak for a while. It's a strong detergent and should soften the crud a little. Then try again.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snowman (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks guys - brut force and ignorance came to the rescue (I was threatened with divorce if I hadnt fixed it) and it came off in the end. Couldn't believe the amount of crud there was. Now cleaned and back in business.

I didn't realise that I had to maintain the machine so some advice on that would be welcome. I've read other posts about back-flushing etc but really dont know where to start.

Thanks again


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

Well done, glad you sorted it.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yamyamcoffeeengineer (Sep 24, 2012)

minimum i would backflush is once a week at home, depends on usage, you will find your espresso shot should be much tastier and more of a non restricted flow now you have cleaned it out, to backflush pop a blank plate on your portafilter ( either a rubber disc or a metal plate that replaces your shower basket ) pop about half a teaspoon on and then press to make a coffee and then press to stop. The solution will start to come out of the exhaust, behind the group head. do this until water is clear and dont forget to run a couple of shots through head as tasting coffee detergent is like having a costa coffee or a starbucks ;-)


----------



## snowman (Nov 3, 2012)

Sorry to be a pest guys but yet more problems. very little water coming out. Took the shower screen and shower plate off and the water is just trickeling out of the hole. Part of my previous problem or something more serious. Well used to electromechanical equipment but hate fiddeling with things I know nothing about.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Here is an excellent thread on this very subject:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?7628-gaggia-slow-coffee-flow

Well worth a read - It did it for me!


----------



## snowman (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for that guess what I'll be doing tomorrow morning.


----------



## snowman (Nov 3, 2012)

Couldn't believe the amount of crud that was in the solenoid valve. I never had any trouble until six months ago Scottish Water in their infinite wisdom decided to swap beautiful highland loch water for some chemical tasting guff they extract from a hole in the ground.

I'm so glad I stumbled across your site


----------



## newby0811 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. I have realised rather stupidly that I have never removed the shower holding plate before on my Gaggia Classic, after 6 years! Aagh. I know, I'm a numpty. Will wip myself later. Anyway, tried to remove the allen screws (after removing shower screen). Got one out, but I have done a little bit of damage to the socket on the other trying to get it out. :-( Any ideas for removing the other one? I tried drowning in WD40 and leaving overnight. No luck (it worked with the 1st one). I keep getting a lot of leakage which I assume is the group gasket needing replacement. Help!!


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you have further issues use the link http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showwiki.php?title=How+to+check+if+the+solenoid+is+blocked


----------

